# fglrx crasht mein ubuntu - brauche dringend hilfe



## Plinius (9. Juni 2009)

hallo leute

ich habe ubuntu 9.04 installiert

es handelt sich um einen eee pc 1000hv (baugleich mit 1000he) mit dedizierter mobility radeon hd 3450

wann immer ich den fglrx treiber installiere crasht es mir ubuntu dahingehend, dass ich mich nicht mehr einloggen kann
so wie ich es aus dem xlog.0.conf (oder wie auch immer das heißt) sehen konnte, dürfte es etwas mit dem agp zu tun haben, bzw dasses irgendwie keinen vram kriegt...ich weiß es leider nicht genau

ich weiß nur dass ich im bios keinerlei einstellungen zum thema agp aperture size oder ähnlichem finde

habt ihr rat?


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Juni 2009)

könntest du die genaue fehlerausschrift aus der /var/log/xorg.0.log reinkopieren, gut an dem (EE) am anfang der Zeile zu erkennen  auch (WW) Zeilen in der Nähe wären hilfreich.

An sich ist das relativ egal obs agp oder pci-e o.ä. ist, die 3450er treiber dürften weiterhin unterstützt werden


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Juni 2009)

Es gab mit dem fglrx und AGP mal das Problem, dass vom Ram noch mal genau so viel für die Grafikkarte zur Verfügung gestellt werden musste, wie die Karte selber hat. Weiß aber nicht, ob das noch aktuell ist.


----------



## Plinius (10. Juni 2009)

@ bauer87
wie würde ich das problem dann lösen können?

und @ las_bushus
die xorg.0.log besorg ich und poste sie in ein paar minuten 

salut


----------



## Plinius (10. Juni 2009)

hier die log:



> X.Org X Server 1.6.0
> Release Date: 2009-2-25
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu
> ...


*

salut*


----------



## Las_Bushus (10. Juni 2009)

Du könntest alternativ, wie dir bereits im Ubuntuforum vorgeschlagen wurde, noch den Linuxtreiber von der ATI Homepage runterladen und dann dieser
Anleitung folgen in der Hoffnung das es im aktuellsten ATI Treiber eine Unterstützung für die 3450 im eee gibt (da ja wie dort steht ein nicht originales ATI Bios drauf ist)


----------



## Plinius (10. Juni 2009)

inwiefern ein "nicht originales ati bios"? das verstehe ich nicht?
den 9.5er von ati hab ich schon einmal ausprobiert...aber sofern ich nichts falsch gemacht habe wollte der nicht so ganz...

salut


----------



## Plinius (10. Juni 2009)

ich habe jetzt nach der anleitung den treiber installiert - aber leider wieder das selbe ergebnis


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Juni 2009)

Wenn es mit den Ramgrößen zusammen hängt, müsstest du die AGP Appertue Size (oder wie das heißt) auf die Größe des Videospeichers erhöhen.


----------



## Plinius (10. Juni 2009)

nur leider ist der agp apperture size nicht verfügbar im bios - ich kann kaum einstellungen vornehmen

und falls es hilft, hier mein aktueller lsmod:
Module                  Size  Used by
binfmt_misc            16776  1
radeon                342816  2
drm                    96296  3 radeon
ppdev                  15620  0
bridge                 56340  0
stp                    10500  1 bridge
bnep                   20224  2
input_polldev          11912  0
joydev                 18368  0
lp                     17156  0
parport                42220  2 ppdev,lp
snd_hda_intel         435636  3
snd_pcm_oss            46336  0
snd_mixer_oss          22656  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm                82948  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_dummy          10756  0
snd_seq_oss            37760  0
snd_seq_midi           14336  0
snd_rawmidi            29696  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event     15104  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
uvcvideo               63240  0
snd_seq                56880  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
compat_ioctl32          9344  1 uvcvideo
snd_timer              29704  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device         14988  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
iTCO_wdt               19108  0
iTCO_vendor_support    11652  1 iTCO_wdt
videodev               41600  1 uvcvideo
psmouse                61972  0
video                  25360  0
pcspkr                 10496  0
v4l1_compat            21764  2 uvcvideo,videodev
serio_raw              13316  0
snd                    62628  15 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
rt2860sta             522968  1
intel_agp              34108  0
agpgart                42696  2 drm,intel_agp
soundcore              15200  1 snd
output                 11008  1 video
eeepc_laptop           18452  0
snd_page_alloc         16904  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
usbhid                 42336  0
atl1e                  40212  0
fbcon                  46112  0
tileblit               10752  1 fbcon
font                   16384  1 fbcon
bitblit                13824  1 fbcon
softcursor              9984  1 bitblit


----------



## Las_Bushus (10. Juni 2009)

also hier steht :

(EE) fglrx(0): Invalid video BIOS signature!
(EE) fglrx(0): GetBIOSParameter failed
(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitConfig failed
(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

irgendwas an dem BIOS ist nicht so wie es sein sollte....
Ich hatte jetzt noch keine Zeit dazu, aber hast du mal bei ASUS selber geschaut ob es da einen Treiber in der Downloadsektion gibt?


----------



## Plinius (11. Juni 2009)

zumindest gibt es keinen für linux


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Juni 2009)

Bist du auf den fglrx angewiesen? Der radeon-Treiber hat ja auch einige Vorteile. (Da offenbar ASUS das VBIOS manipuliert hat, wirst du zumindest ohne manuelle Änderungen am Treiber eh nichts mit dem fglrx machen können.)


----------



## Plinius (11. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dahingehend darauf angewiesen, da ich unter linux auch spielen möchte,und soweit ich gehört hab soll die 3d performance des radeonhd eher dürftig sein... Oder was meint ihr?
Salut


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Juni 2009)

Stimmt zumindest für die neueren Karten. Der radeon-Treiber (den radeonhd zu nutzen lohnt kaum, es gibt zwei freie Treiber, aber der radeonhd ist nicht so weit) ist noch nicht ganz so weit. Auf älteren Karten ist der freie Treiber manchmal aber sogar schneller.


----------



## Plinius (11. Juni 2009)

muss man nach der treiberinstallation per hardware-manager eigentlich noch die xorg.conf konfigurieren bevor man neu startet? oder was anderes einstellen?


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Juni 2009)

Nein. Der Hardware-Manager macht das selber. Nur wenn du manuell einen Treiber installierst, musst du da was ändern. Und zwar unter Section "Device" Driver "fglrx" einstellen.


----------



## Plinius (11. Juni 2009)

okay, schade - dann kann ich das auch als fehlerquelle ausschließen...

habt ihr vll noch weitere ideen was man tun kann?

salut


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Juni 2009)

Kannst ja zur Sicherheit trotzdem gucken, was in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf steht. Ansonsten kannst du auch bei AMD auf der Seite gucken, ob der Treiber von dort vielleicht die passende vBIOS-Version unterstützt.


----------



## Plinius (16. Juni 2009)

was mir gerade dämmert: könnte es sein dass sich der Kernel mit der auflösung verhaspelt?
in welcher datei muss ich die auflösung eintragen mit der es den fglrx laden soll?
lg


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Juni 2009)

Auch in der xorg.conf. Dazu:

```
man xorg.conf
```
Allerdings sollte das auch so gehen – wenn der Monitor denn ordentliche Infos liefert, was er kann.


----------



## Plinius (17. Juni 2009)

ich bin ratlos

der aktuelle 9.6 catalyst hat auch nichts geholfen - hab ihn sowohl per installer als auch manuell installiert

hab jetzt mal OpenSuse ausprobiert aber mit dem selben ergebnis
allerdings ist mir was aufgefallen bei suse:
der kernel ist ungefähr 2.6.27.xx
und der fglrx in den ripositories ist irgendwas 2.6.19... (ungefähr)
auf jeden fall ist ein unterschied zwischen aktuellem kernel und den kernel versionen des fglrx

salut


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Juni 2009)

Der fglrx aus dem Catalyst 9.6 trägt die Versionsnummer 2.1.8673, was aber mit dem Kernel nichts zu tun hat. Allerdings war Ubuntu mal zu modern für die proprietären Treiber. Das sollte aber nicht mehr der Fall sein. Von der Kompatibilität könnte es helfen dann, wenn du eine ältere Version (8.04 mit LTS) oder z.B. Debian benutzt. Wobei das eigentlich schon länger nicht mehr das Problem ist.

Am besten, du guckst mal, ob du den fglrx überhaupt brauchst. Der radeon-Code soll teilweise sogar deutlich schneller sein als der fglrx-code. Auch wenn das lange nicht überall gilt.


----------



## Plinius (17. Juni 2009)

naja ich habe jetzt festgestellt dass es leider nicht nur um den (vermeintlichen) geschwindigkeitsvorteil geht, sondern auch um den stromsparmodus
unter XP hab ich eine durchschnittliche akkulaufzeit von ca. 5h
unter ubuntu/suse nur 3h
also hier ist schon ein unterschied an verbrauch - aber ich nehme an dass der CCC unter linux ebenfalls powerplay beherrscht, von daher müsste sich das ja angleichen, oder?

8.04 ist ein guter tip...werde ich bei gelegenheit ausprobieren, danke


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Juni 2009)

Ja, Powerplay wird von den freien Treibern nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Plinius (17. Juni 2009)

aber der fglrx hätte powerplay?

ich find das so schade dass ich den fglrx nicht unter ubuntu zum laufen bringen kann :/
ich hab XP furchtbar satt xD
hoffentlich ändert sich spätestens mit 9.10 etwas...

wenn ihr noch ideen habt was ich ausprobieren kann gebt bitte bescheid 
lg


----------



## Bauer87 (17. Juni 2009)

Der fglrx hat afaik Powerplay. Zumindest steht es in der Doku drin. Und bei mir (mit Debian) läuft der fglrx auch. Allerdings hat Ubuntu neuere Software.


----------

